# Install mldonkey port



## comozo (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi,
My freebsd is  7.2 and i want install mldonkey 3.0.0 but i got this error message below. My port tree is up to date.

My install command is : portinstall net-p2p/mldonkey-core

Could you help me?
Thanks.

```
===>  Building for mldonkey-core-3.0.0
./configure '--enable-ocamlver=3' '--with-libiconv-prefix=/usr/local' '--disable-gui' '--prefix=/usr/local' '--mandir=/usr/local/man' 
'--infodir=/usr/local/info/' '--build=i386-portbld-freebsd7.2' 'build_alias=i386-portbld-freebsd7.2' 'CC=cc' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -fno-strict-aliasing 
-pipe' 'LDFLAGS= -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib' 'CPPFLAGS= -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include' 'CXX=c++' 'CXXFLAGS=-O2 -fno-strict-
aliasing -pipe'
configure: error: unrecognized option: -fno-strict-aliasing
Try `./configure --help' for more information.
gmake: *** [config/Makefile.config] Error 1
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2009)

Remove the C and other option flags from /etc/make.conf.


----------



## comozo (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for your reply , but there is no any C option in my make.conf.
This is my make.conf :

```
USA_RESIDENT= false
CPU_TYPE?= i686
DOC_LANG= en_US.ISO8859-1 fr_FR.ISO8859-1
NO_X= true
WITHOUT_X11= true
```


----------

